# RootzWiki family please help me out!



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Please vote for my daughter she can win a $10,000 scholarship if she wins. Pass it on please! Thank you in advance to everyone that votes!
http://www.wyzant.com/scholarships/v3/essay69605-Detroit-MI.aspx

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Voted...hope she wins it!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

I just voted as well. Nice sentiment in the essay. Best of luck to her.

...beamed to your planet from my Nexus 10


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

best of luck to your daughter


----------



## wali01x (May 10, 2012)

voted also and good luck to your daughter. =)


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

best of luck for your daughters project


----------

